# Headed out Friday



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

As long as the weather holds out I am leaving out fri. AM for a overnight trip to the rigs (marlin patron beer can ram) Is anyone else going to be around?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I plan to be headed out of OB Friday afternoon for the same area...

Otto II


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Going Saturday Nite, good luck


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Rigs*

Will be heading out Sat morning for over-nighter.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Sat morning to spend the night at the floaters.
Maclin


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We will be leaving Friday evening but haven't decided if we are going to the rigs or just gonna try for a swordie at the spur.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> We will be leaving Friday evening but haven't decided if we are going to the rigs or just gonna try for a swordie at the spur.


Same here. The wife and I are heading out Monday. Have you heard any reports about the Spur lately? Any tuna there?


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Heading for the dumping grounds on Sat. for overnighter!


----------

